# Trading the SPI



## Bronte

My very own Blog 
Thank you for Joe


----------



## Bronte

My very own Blog 
Thank you Joe


----------



## Bronte

Just a little bit of background:
4000 Post thread 142,000 Views so far 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1664


----------



## Bronte

We were given *6764/5* on the 8th or 19th October 2007
We will of course be Selling this level.


----------



## Bronte

This of course should be labelled a: *"Big Number"*
We were given the number last Christmas.


----------



## Sean K

Calling a top Bronte?


----------



## Bronte

6764/5 hasn't exactly held kennas.
So far we have seen -12 + 21 points from *6765*
6777 High quickly followed by 6744 Low
*A lot *of work is presently been done around this level.


----------



## Bronte

*6764/5* Excellent Support after lunch yesterday.
Record High 6798 (Big Number) 
Yesterdays Close and todays Open
Also todays pivot point.....so far.


----------



## Bronte

_"6764/5 
Posted 10th-October-2007 at 09:32 AM by Bronte 
We were given 6764/5 on the 8th or 19th October 2007
We will of course be Selling this level."_*

Twenty year anniversary (plus a few days)
6880 1st November 2007 Record High*
5183 Todays SPI Low
5172 Sycom Low


----------



## Bronte

*5183 *was the Day SPI Low 
We are now getting close to 6000 again.


----------



## Bronte

Make that 4000 plus thread 150,000 hits so far


----------



## Bronte

We are looking for a *4780* Low
Friday 18th July 2008


----------



## Bronte

We saw *4787* Low yesterday
*4784* Low this morning.
*4780 is Gann Support.*


----------



## Bronte

We have just seen a nice 4872 High
That is 88 points above our Support.


----------



## Bronte

One of our posts from another forum:
"The 'Double Top' we called on 18th May 2008 (page one)
18th July 1988 gave us a Major High (20 years ago)
17th July 1996 gave us a Major Low (12 years ago)
19th July 2006 gave us a Low (2 years ago)
18th July gave us a Low last year.
Who knows what this year holds ?"


----------



## Bronte

*4781 Low *on Sycom overnight
Dow closed up +277 points.
Now 4920 High  +139 pts


----------



## Bronte

Dow closed up another +207 points


----------



## Sean K

So what do these things mean Bronte? 

I mean, what's the point is telling your blog that the Dow closed up 207 points?


----------



## Bronte

Hi kennas, (enjoy your blog)
We were looking for confirmation of the Strong Gann Support
*4780 Low *(called as above, last Tuesday) or ..
We were looking for a Double Bottom Low on the 
18th July  (called as above and also on other forums)
*4784 Low* 16th July
(Also *4781 Triple Bottom Low *on Sycom)
4937 High 17th July
*18th July  4814 Double Bottom Low*
Dow closed up +50 points
4925 High on Sycom


----------



## Sean K

Thanks Bronte, will punch that in to the diary. I am bamboozelled. eeeeek! Sean.


----------



## Bronte

Nice confirmation of the *Strong Gann Support 4780*
*& Gann Timeframe Low 18th July 2008*
Now 4960 High


----------



## Bronte

We have just seen:*5149 High *


----------



## Sean K

Bronte, Why is

'we have just seen:5149 High' 

important?

You're saying the market's now going down?


----------



## Bronte

Yes kennas, *very important *to *Gann* traders.

5149 - 4784 = *365* Points


----------



## Sean K

So what does 365 points mean?

Market's now going up, down, or sideways?


----------



## Bronte

I said "yes kennas" to *market's now going down.*

We opened at 5124/26
Now down 40 points 5086

Are you interested in Gann kennas ?


----------



## Sean K

I seem to be the only one here wondering what all the numbers mean.


----------



## Bronte

Do you remember two years ago?
We were getting up to 1500 hits a day 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1664
152,000 hits so far.


----------



## Bronte

*"market's now going down"*
Dow down 2% overnight -283 points


----------



## Bronte

*Great Fun *4977 Low  -175 points.


----------



## Bronte

And there is more..... 4930  -222


----------



## Bronte

Lots more.....4838
Dow down -240


----------



## Bronte

Lots more 4289 Low


----------



## Bronte

Well our 20 year Anniversary certainly worked well.
Dow down -679 Pts (8,579)


----------



## Bronte

3961 Low 
3838 Low on Sycom


----------



## Bronte

*Big Number 4000 *(also Gann Support)
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=347625#post347625


----------



## Bronte

3250 on 21st November 2008


----------



## Bronte

Double Bottom Low 3236 / 3234
SPI High just before close 3484


----------



## Bronte

Dow up 6% overnight +494 points.


----------



## Sean K

Bronte, you need to forecast these things for the thread to be of any value. Can you please tell us where the index will be Monday night? Tks! kennas


----------



## Bronte

*3250 on 21st November 2008 *
was posted before the market opened on that day kennas, see posted at 07:27 AM
The SPI should be higher on Monday night.


----------



## Sean K

But what does it mean?

XAO had these figures on the day:

High: 3,386.90 
Low: 3,201.50 

3250 is a buy? A sell?


----------



## Bronte

Our timeframes indicate possible turning points kennas.

*SPI* had these figures on the day:

High: 3484
Low: 3234

3250 was a buy.


----------



## Sean K

Ah, OK.

Let me know Monday's and I'll back up the Bedford...


----------



## Bronte

Lol kennas,
The SPI is higher this Monday night.
Bedford no, bring your wheelbarrow


----------



## Bronte

Confirmation of our Gann turning point.
Dow up +397 points overnight (Monday)


----------



## Bronte

Interesting that Elliott Wave traders were looking for 3200
Gann taught us that "Time is more important than Price"


----------



## Bronte

3704 High on Sycom
Dow +247 pts 
3797 High on Sycom yesterday.
Thanks for the emails.


----------



## Bronte

*Happy 2009 Bloggers*
We will try harder this coming year...

*2008 Low *21st November 3234 (missed by 16 pts)
Spot on with 'Time' 

*2007 Record High  *1st November 6880 (missed by 116 pts)
Called for 12 days earlier.


----------



## MRC & Co

Happy new year to you too Bronte.

They are some good picks, hope you made a mint out of them!


----------



## Bronte

Thank you MRC & Co 
Great to have you onboard.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog.php?bt=1521#comment1521


----------



## Bronte

Classic SPI trade called Saturday morning:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1664&page=79
Close to 154,000 hits


----------



## Sean K

What?


----------



## Bronte

We will of course be Selling this level.
Sycom closed at 4485


----------



## Bronte

Opened at 4501 (above our Resistance / Support Level)
We saw a 4489 Low immediately after open
Support holding for now.......
4534 High followed by 4481 Low
Now 4498


----------



## Bronte

Todays High 4487
Now 4469


----------



## Bronte

Dow down* - 186* points
Nice.


----------



## Bronte

So far.....*4412 Low*
Update: 4405 Low


----------



## Bronte

Dow down again *-30* points
New Lower Low this morning.


----------



## Sean K

Bronte, this is pointless and not worth following unless you give some more information. I would be interested if you shared some more detail. kennas


----------



## Bronte

Post#1567 onwards kennas
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1664&page=79


----------

